# full core vs. 300' copper on inline boards?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

been on the copper kick the last couple seasons as I swithced to that when I lost my full core one day  Well, I just picked up 2 full core set ups and have 2 300' 45lb. copper set ups... my question is, should I keep the coppers or the cores on the inside boards? I keep my short 5 color core and 200' copper on the outside walleye boards and that leaves me with another pair of walleye boards and a pair of the big tx-44's... what should be where and should i be using a snap weight on the inside to stagger depth better? I know 300' copper and 10 colors of lead are real close in depth. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hornets Nest (Jan 8, 2013)

BryPaulD said:


> been on the copper kick the last couple seasons as I swithced to that when I lost my full core one day  Well, I just picked up 2 full core set ups and have 2 300' 45lb. copper set ups... my question is, should I keep the coppers or the cores on the inside boards? I keep my short 5 color core and 200' copper on the outside walleye boards and that leaves me with another pair of walleye boards and a pair of the big tx-44's... what should be where and should i be using a snap weight on the inside to stagger depth better? I know 300' copper and 10 colors of lead are real close in depth. Thanks in advance


300' 45 lb copper will run between 55-70' depending on speed and has a tendency to rise and fall more vertical on turns than core. 10 colors will run 40-45' again very speed depending. 300' 30lb copper will run about the same as 10 color. Deeper lines should be run on the inside of shallower setups 300' copper on the inside of 10 color and so on. I personally try to run cores on side and copper the other side . Like port side closest to boat a 10 than 5-7? Than 2-4?? Starboard a 300' than 200' than a 100'. Just the way I do and my 2 cents!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

I have ran a 10 color outside of a 300 copper (assuming its 45 lb copper) without a problem, the fast sink rate of the copper keeps it well below the lead.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hornets Nest (Jan 8, 2013)

littlebuck said:


> I have ran a 10 color outside of a 300 copper (assuming its 45 lb copper) without a problem, the fast sink rate of the copper keeps it well below the lead.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm sure it has been done wasn't saying you can't but I sure wouldn't want to try and reset a 300' 45 lb copper by trying to go out and around a 10 color on an inline board!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Alwasy run your shallowest running line on the outside, no matter the length. I run a full core on the outside of 150' coppers all the time.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

If your outside line is the hot one how do you reset it without pulling the inside ones? Steve


----------



## Manthei34 (Jan 16, 2011)

Free line the board down the shoot a few 100ft beyond the other boards, set it and let it walk its way around the inside boards. Be safe and send it way out! Once it's on the outside reel it back to the boat to your desired location.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coachdonbob (Aug 18, 2010)

Hornets Nest said:


> 300' 45 lb copper will run between 55-70' depending on speed and has a tendency to rise and fall more vertical on turns than core. 10 colors will run 40-45' again very speed depending. 300' 30lb copper will run about the same as 10 color. Deeper lines should be run on the inside of shallower setups 300' copper on the inside of 10 color and so on. I personally try to run cores on side and copper the other side . Like port side closest to boat a 10 than 5-7? Than 2-4?? Starboard a 300' than 200' than a 100'. Just the way I do and my 2 cents!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 My advice is the copper on the inside , but on all of my board I run with a single hook the real curvy one and strong . Last year I beleive I lost one maybe two all year with that on my long lines ,the year befor with trouble hooks lost closs to or over 50% . That is my 2 cents 
Don
ps By the way I managed to pu 252 salman aboard my boat last year. It was a great year for us.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Run both coppers on one side and both cores on the other. When the outside line on either side gets bit, move the inside rod to the outside rod's position and let the board out more, and then reset the rod that got bit to the inside.

I run 2 fulls and 2 half cores and instead of going over and around (which does work), this is much easier with rookie crews. Usually move the inside board out as soon as the fish is clear of the spread.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Sampsons_owner said:


> If your outside line is the hot one how do you reset it without pulling the inside ones? Steve


You can float it right over your deeper inside line. We do it all the time. Just let the board out far enough that it won't collide with the inside board when resetting.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I've been doing good with boards so far *knocks on wood* but this is a first for me running full cores and 300' coppers at the same time.. My original thoughts were to keep the coppers on the inside on the tx-44's and put the full cores in the middle.. I know to let those middle and outside boards WAY out down the chute to clear the copper and let them swing out then real in closer to position... The "Troller's Bible" gives each set up VERY close overall depths (makes me nervous)  Should I not be running this kind of spread with both at the same time? Or is this a standard procedure with some/most? Thanks again for the help  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Standard procedure and no big deal once you get the hang of it.

Your theories and the advice here are all sound.

One large king or jumpy steelhead will, however, ruin your carefully made plans. But that's part of the game.....


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

BryPaulD said:


> Should I not be running this kind of spread with both at the same time? Or is this a standard procedure with some/most? Thanks again for the help


Both are very effective long lines to run Bryan. With that said, unless the water is all mixed up, one will be much more productive than the other. This is because they run so far apart for depth. It just depends where "temp" is. 

With that said, during copper season I like to run a 300' & 200' side by side. This is usually mid summer, when most activity seems to be centered around the 70' down range or more.

There's no reason you can't run the full core and a 300' together without issue. Try it. You'll be surprised how easy it is.


----------



## mayvillemark (Dec 31, 2010)

I was always told that copper is twice as heavy and goes twice as deep as lead so they should run 30 ft difference in depth I always run both and never had a problem


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

Some more accurate depth charts are coming out very soon...but a full core at 2.5 sog only gets down 32'. 300 copper should be closer to 60. Put flashers on either and expect 12-15' of lift.


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

we run 6 boards per side and never had a issue running core and copper side by side. But we run 20 plus rods at a time.


----------



## Tightlines12 (Jun 19, 2012)

bryan, you will never have an issue shotgunning a 10 color over a 300.
however, having a 300 copper and 10 colors out really doesn't make much sense. if it was me, id add 3 colors of lead to those 300 setups or add a 400 or 450 copper to the arsenal..as far as boards go you really don't need those big tx44s to pull anything besides a mag dipsy set on 0 out to the side... they are sweet thought  we run up to 20 colors of lead on those walleye boards no problem.


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Core and cooper do different things while trolling. Run them all so ya dont have to guess. Ya wont have a issue walking a 10 over a 200 cooper. I been running them this way all week.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

fish-on said:


> we run 6 boards per side and never had a issue running core and copper side by side. But we run 20 plus rods at a time.


you have 7+ person crews out fishing all the time? I hope fishing never gets so horrible where you have to run 6 boards a side....though it sounds like fun!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

slightofhand said:


> you have 7+ person crews out fishing all the time? I hope fishing never gets so horrible where you have to run 6 boards a side....though it sounds like fun!


You read my mind.


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

we charter and never leave the dock without 6 customers and 2 crew members. we run up to 24 rods at a time. most your charterboats do the same thing so dont be scared to run cores and coppers together. We do it everyday without issue.


----------



## ZachEno (Nov 24, 2012)

There is a great article on Great Lakes Fisherman about this right now.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

good links on the subject

http://www.bloodruntackle.com/dive-curve-data-for-copper/

http://www.bloodruntackle.com/behind-the-copper-dive-curve-numbers/


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

fish-on said:


> we charter and never leave the dock without 6 customers and 2 crew members.


 I've been around alot of charters in my days, and I must say that you are the only one I have ever heard of that ALWAYS has 6 customers. I would say that I probably see 4 customers on a boat more often than not. Sometimes more, sometimes less. That alone is alot more impressive than how many rods you can run.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Standard procedure and no big deal once you get the hang of it.
> 
> Your theories and the advice here are all sound.
> 
> One large king or jumpy steelhead will, however, ruin your carefully made plans. But that's part of the game.....


All good stuff. But FB last paragraph says it best. Be prepared. Had a king take out 3,5 and 7 color last year. Lost 2 boards while he tore us up. Watched the boat behind us net them up. Salvages everything but 3 the color! I got lucky! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

BryPaulD said:


> been on the copper kick the last couple seasons as I swithced to that when I lost my full core one day  Well, I just picked up 2 full core set ups and have 2 300' 45lb. copper set ups... my question is, should I keep the coppers or the cores on the inside boards? I keep my short 5 color core and 200' copper on the outside walleye boards and that leaves me with another pair of walleye boards and a pair of the big tx-44's... what should be where and should i be using a snap weight on the inside to stagger depth better? I know 300' copper and 10 colors of lead are real close in depth. Thanks in advance


What ever runs deeper goes on the inside boards. If your too close in depth then add distance between the boards.


----------

